# s13/s14 240 of the month?



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

Sorry if this is a repeat, it's just an idea. Have two separate polls, s13 and s14 for the 240 of the month. There could also be different categories, interior, exterior, engine bay, or just an overall vote of which people like more. People not entering the poll vote on which car they like best, each winner gets a t-shirt or something?

Like I said, sorry if this is a repeat, I just thought it'd be a good idea, if it isn't already in action!


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

wheres the t-shirt money going to come from?


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> wheres the t-shirt money going to come from?


I don't know, have the participants put in a 1-2 dollar fee? There doesn't necessarily have to be a prize, just bragging rights, but I beleive it would be a good way to fund the site if there was a very small fee


----------

